# Imageschaden Buffed.de



## Sin (17. September 2009)

Erstmal ein freundliches Hallo an den potentiellen Leser (Also dich),

Buffed.de gehört mit seinen über 500.000 Usern doch schon eher zu den größeren Game - Communitys. Ich selbst bin hier ein "relativ" aktiver User und nebenbei auch schon eine geraume Zeit dabei. Eine Zeit die spass gemacht hat, aber auch einen prekären Beigeschmack brachte:

Sehr oft ist es so, dass egal wo man landet, Buffed.de einen eher schlechten Ruf hat.
Ich zitiere mal aus einem anderen Forum einen User (er möge es mir verzeihen)



> Bis jetzt weiss ich wo ich NICHT hinwill, das ist Thor, weil der liegt bei der Buffed Comm ziemlich weit vorne in einer Umfrage, gut es sind nicht alle über einen Kamm zu scheren, aber meine Erfahrungen mit der Buffed Comm sind mehr negativ als wirklich positiv ausgefallen. *hust* WoW-Kiddies *hust* und nein ich beziehe mich nicht aufs Alter sondern auf die geistige Reife.



Es geht also schon so weit, dass einige bereits bei Spielen vorab sagen, dass sie mit der Buffed.de Community nichts zu tun haben wollen, und diese so gut es geht vermeiden wollen.

Aber woran genau liegt das? Oft ist es hier leider so, dann man sehr schnell von der Seite angefahren wird, wenn man nicht die selbe Meinung hat, wie ein anderer User. 
Häufig sieht man dieses Phänomen vor allem in den News auf der Startseite:

Nehmen wir mal an, es erscheint eine News zum Spiel Herr der Ringe online. Scheinbar Gesetz ist es mitlerweile, dass der erste Beitrag immer "first"; "erster"; o.ä ist. 
Kurz darauf erscheinen einige mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Beiträge zum eigentlichen Thema, dicht gefolgt von den ersten Versuchen eines überzeugten Spiel XyZ Spielers über irgendeine Innovation zu reden, die aus seinem Spiel geklaut wurde, und dem anschließenden Versuch, anderen das Spiel nun madig zu machen. Das ganze entbrennt anschließend zu einer total sinnlosen Diskussion, bei der ein Pluspol und ein Minuspol versuchen einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden. 
Leider werden bei solchen Diskussionen viele auch beleidigend, gerade dann, wenn einem die passenden Argumente ausgehen.

Versteht mich nich falsch. Eine anregende Diskussion hat immer einen sehr schönen Reiz, gerade ich mische auch ganz gerne mal mit, aber viel zu oft fällt es anschließend ins Niveaulose und weicht zum Schluss total vom eigentlichen Thema ab. Bestes Beispiel heute war z.B. http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=124266 
Es hätte eine wirklich interessante Diskussion werden können, aber leider hatten die Herrschaften nichts anderes zu tun als ein Loch ins Fass zu schneiden und das Niveau sinken zu lassen. 
Erst auf Seite 10 stoppte ein Moderator die geistigen "Ergüsse" die man dort lesen durfte, indem er einen Riegel vorschob.

Und genau dass, ist auch das was ich im Endeffekt bemängel, bzw. was ich mir auch wünschen würde:

+ 2-3 zusätzliche Moderatoren würden dem Forum gut tun, allerdings sollten sie doch schon richtig gewählt sein.
+ mehr Präsenz der Moderatoren und härteres Durchgreifen. Oft ist es so, dann Moderatoren trotz teilweise heftiger Beleidigungen lediglich die Beiträge löschen, bzw. einfach einen Riegel vor den Thread schieben. Ich finde, hier sollte man konsequenterweise, gratis Verwarnungen verteilen und öfter auch mal den "Bann" Button drücken. Wenn die Community merkt, dass härter durchgegriffen wird, überlegen sich die Leute 2 mal bevor sie sinnlosen Mist schreiben. Selbst ich würd mich dann zurückhalten und zweimal überlegen, ob mein Gegenüber meinen Sarkasmus verstehen könnte, oder ob ich es lieber lasse.

Naja, hoffe dass sich das eventuell jemand durchliest, bzw gemeinsame Lösungsvorschläge gesucht werden.


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Buffed.de gehört mit seinen über 500.000 Usern doch schon eher zu den größeren Game - Communitys.



Damit hast du deine Frage bzgl. "Warum ist das so" schon im Groben beantwortet. 



> Nehmen wir mal an, es erscheint eine News zum Spiel Herr der Ringe online. Scheinbar Gesetz ist es mitlerweile, dass der erste Beitrag immer "first"; "erster"; o.ä ist.



Das wird gelöscht, wenn wir es sehen oder es gemeldet wird. Es ist aber unmöglich sämtliche kommentierbaren Bereiche permanent zu prüfen. Kommentarsystem-Überarbeitung ist für eine bessere Verwaltung des Problems notwendig, momentan aber nicht terminiert, jedoch sammeln wir seit geraumer Zeit dazu schon feedback - siehe den entsprechenden Thread.



> + 2-3 zusätzliche Moderatoren würden dem Forum gut tun, allerdings sollten sie doch schon richtig gewählt sein.



Das läuft zufällig zur Zeit wieder an - direkte Bewerbungen werden jedoch weiterhin ignoriert.



> + mehr Präsenz der Moderatoren und härteres Durchgreifen.



Steht im krassen Gegensatz zu Beschwerden, die Moderatoren würden zu schnell und hart durchgreifen. Man kann es nicht jedem recht machen. Bei noch mehr Härte verkommen mir die Moderatoren zu Prügelknaben und Damen bei schlechter Laune der Community, obwohl Härte gefordert wurde.

Was wir nicht machen: Jeden Kommentar vor der Freischaltung prüfen - siehe Community-Aktivität. Es wird auch kein Captcha-System vor Beiträgen geben. Es wird auch weiterhin keine Erlaubnis für Selbstjustiz durch die User geben.

Was immer geht: Entsprechende Beiträge melden. Ok, bei Kommentaren ist das schwieriger, aber dafür gibt es unsere Support-Mail-Adressen und das PN-System. Natürlich sind die Moderatoren auch angehalten, des Öfteren in News/ARtikel wegen Kommentaren zu schauen. Dafür haben sie auch ein paar Tools.


----------



## Abigayle (17. September 2009)

Buffed hat in meinem Bekanntenkreis leider schon einen sehr heftigen Imageschaden. Es geht nicht wirklich noch einer gerne drauf. 

So ungern ich es zugebe, das Gepöbel in Threads und News hat extremstens zugenommen. Es fallen Worte die nun leider wirklich unter aller Würde sind. Hartz 4 Spieler, Casualgewürm, Vollnoobs und ähnliches sind leider an der Tagesordnung, was ich sehr schade find. Die Poster gehen aufeinander los wie ein paar wilde Wölfe. Vernünftige Diskussionen sind zur Zeit nicht möglich. Natürlich, schwarze Schafe gibts überall. Aber die Anzahl nimmt zur zeit hier sehr sehr Überhand.

Ich weiss selber wie schwer das ist sowas unter Kontrolle zu halten, besonders bei diesen userzahlen. Führe selber ein Forum und kann da aus Erfahrung sprechen wie stressig das sein kann. Und nein, ich mache keine Fremdwerbung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich schließe mich der Meinung, mehr Mods, mehr Kontrolle an. Und ich finde Mods greifen nicht zu hart hier durch, eher das Gegenteil. Viel zu lasch. Aber es gibt ja leider immer eine Fraktion die es schon als Körperverletzung empfindet, wenn man sie nur anschaut. Allen kann man es nicht recht machen, aber es gibt Regeln und an die sollte man sich halten und das sind nicht nur die AGB's, ist auch das Zwischenmenschliche, und da fehlt es zur Zeit derbe dran. Schade eigentlich, ich habe Buffed als eine super Community kennengelernt und inzwischen ist sie sehr, verzeihung, runtergekommen.

Ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. September 2009)

Leute 500.000 Schafe hüten mit ner hand voll mods naja nicht ganz möglich zudem ist es das spektrum an usern das hier auch probleme macht hier treffen leute aus allen bevölkerungsschichten und altersgruppen aufeinander das es da auch mal heftig werden kann ist normal. leider

Aber jeder von euch kann zur verbessserung beitragen wozu wurde sonst der "melden" button eingeführt :>

ich find buffed klasse! weiter so


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

Bei Spieleforen ist es wie in Musikforen.
Geschmäcker sind verschieden und jeder beharrt darauf, dass sein Geschmack der beste ist.

Sagst du hier etwas gegen WoW - bekommst du 20 von den "Kiddys" (auf geistige Reife bezogen) an den Hals, welche dir über 5 Seiten sagen dass du ein Idiot bist und mit WoW aufhören sollst.

Sagst du hier etwas gegen die Art der User - bekommst du erneute 20 von den "Kiddys" (wieder auf geistige Reife bezogen) an den Hals, welche dir über 5 Seiten sagen dass du ein Idiot bist und mit WoW aufhören sollst und nicht auf Buffed sein darfst.

Sagst du hier etwas gutes über WoW - bekommst du sofort 20 von den "Kiddys" (w. a. geistige. R. bezogen) an den Hals, welche dir über 5 Seiten sagen, dass du sofort einen Armory-Link posten musst - und deine Erfolge - und deine Skillung - und deinen WoW-Werdegang - und deine Twinks - und deine Spielzeit. Und wenn das dann nicht 100% clear ist, bist du wieder der Idiot, der mit WoW aufhören soll und nicht auf Buffed sein darf.
__

Es liegt weniger an der Buffed-Com. Die Nicht-WoW-Spieler hier sind ne hammer Community.
Es liegt eher an der momentanigen WoW-Com. Viele sind geistig so stark mit ihren Gefühlen aus dem Spiel verankert, dass sie vergessen wofür ein Forum da ist.

Ich warte ja immer noch auf Thread-Strukturen ala

*LFM Diskussion über Erdäpfel -> Equipcheck via Armory, sonst gibts keinen Invite.*


----------



## Sin (17. September 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Steht im krassen Gegensatz zu Beschwerden, die Moderatoren würden zu schnell und hart durchgreifen. Man kann es nicht jedem recht machen. Bei noch mehr Härte verkommen mir die Moderatoren zu Prügelknaben und Damen bei schlechter Laune der Community, obwohl Härte gefordert wurde.



Ich persönlich finde eben nicht, dass die Moderatoren zu hart durchgreifen. Oft lese ich einen Thread und denke mir: "Warum ist er noch offen? Er hat nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun und auf den letzten 5 Seiten haben sich die Member gegenseitig beleidigt."

Gerade einige Kandidaten fallen dabei mehrfach auf. Ich bin wie gesagt der Meinung, dass wenn die Leute hier sehen, dass aktiv der "Bann" Button gedrückt wird, bzw mit Verwarnungen nicht gegeizt wird, dass sich die Leute mehr als einmal überlegen ob sie so weiter machen.


----------



## Lillyan (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Es liegt weniger an der Buffed-Com. Die Nicht-WoW-Spieler hier sind ne hammer Community.


Da muss ich widersprechen. Es liegt nicht nur an der WoW-Community. Ich kenne jede Menge vernünftiger Leute die WoW spielen und auch hier im Forum unterwegs sind und einige Leute, die kein WoW spielen und deshalb meinen jeden WoW-Spieler als süchtiges Kiddy betiteln zu dürfen, dass sowieso keinen Plan vom echten Leben hat. Ich glaube der erste Schritt zu einem besseren Miteinander wäre erstmal diese ganzen Verallgemeinerungen zu vergessen und jeden Einzeln zu betrachten.
Woran die derzeitig gereizte Laune liegt kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber mir wäre es ohne auch bei weitem lieber.


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen. Es liegt nicht nur an der WoW-Community. Ich kenne jede Menge vernünftiger Leute die WoW spielen und auch hier im Forum unterwegs sind und einige Leute, die kein WoW spielen und deshalb meinen jeden WoW-Spieler als süchtiges Kiddy betiteln zu dürfen, dass sowieso keinen Plan vom echten Leben hat.



Hehe (: Mag wohl wahr sein.
Trotzdem fällt mir persönlich auf, dass die WoWarcraft-Spieler ihr Game aufs Blut verteidigen.

1 Woche im Aion-Forum unterwegs gewesen - klasse unterhalten.
Wieder zu WoW zurück -> 10 geschlossene Threads, zahlreiche weitere voll mit Beschimpfungen wegen dem Equipment ;D


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde eben nicht, dass die Moderatoren zu hart durchgreifen. Oft lese ich einen Thread und denke mir: "Warum ist er noch offen? Er hat nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun und auf den letzten 5 Seiten haben sich die Member gegenseitig beleidigt."



Die Meinung ändert sich schlagartig bei vielen, die selbst von einer Verwarnung betroffen sind - glaub mir. 
Und hier ist wieder der subjektive Punkt angesprochen: "Oft lese *ich*" - Dann reporte es. :-) Wir haben nunmal nicht nur 10 Beiträge und 3 neue User am Tag zu verwalten.


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

@ZAM

Ab und zu läufts aber schon komisch ^^

Einmal (is aber bestimmt schon 4 oder 5 Monate her), hab ich nen Kerl gemeldet der geschrieben hat, dass er mir wünscht dass ich behinderte Kinder bekomme.

Von nem Mod (weiß nimmer wer) kam dann, dass ich den auf Ignore setzen soll - aber jeder seine eigene Meinung haben darf o.O

Da dacht ich mir auch mal "hä? - was is dann ne beleidigung?"

Aber die Mods machns gut hier :}
Besonders Lillyan find ich kuhl. Weil sich die ab und an in Gespräche integriert.


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Von nem Mod (weiß nimmer wer) kam dann, dass ich den auf Ignore setzen soll - aber jeder seine eigene Meinung haben darf o.O



Sollte so eine Aussage tatsächlich vorgefallen sein, ist das zeitnah bei mir zu melden - Aber: Wenn die entsprechenden PNs, also der Nachrichtenverkehr zwischen Mod und Euch dann auf beiden Seiten bereits gelöscht ist, kann ich den Gesprächsinhalt nicht nachvollziehen. In dem Fall kann und werde ich es dann nicht als Tatbestand aufnehmen bzw. annehmen, denn behaupten kann man natürlich viel.

Aber zu dem Punkt muss ich sagen, auch wenn die Aussage bzgl. "Jeder darf seine eigene Meinung haben" nicht gefallen ist, wird dir der Moderator natürlich empfehlen die entsprechende Person zu ignorieren, dir aber niemals mitteilen ob oder wie der andere Streitteilnehmer abgemahnt wurde.


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sollte so eine Aussage tatsächlich vorgefallen sein, ist das zeitnah bei mir zu melden - Aber: Wenn die entsprechenden PNs, also der Nachrichtenverkehr zwischen Mod und Euch dann auf beiden Seiten bereits gelöscht ist, kann ich den Gesprächsinhalt nicht nachvollziehen.



100%ig schon gelöscht ._. ich lösch teile meines ordners 3x die woche..
da is sowiso viel zu wenig platz drin ^^




> wird dir der Moderator natürlich empfehlen die entsprechende Person zu ignorieren, dir aber niemals mitteilen ob oder wie der andere Streitteilnehmer abgemahnt wurde.



Dat is klar (:


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> da is sowiso viel zu wenig platz drin ^^



Mh - die Postfachgröße wurde von ehemals 50 schon auf mittlerweile 250 Plätze angehoben. Außerdem fließen Einladungen für Gruppen und Freundeseinladungen nicht mehr in die PNs ein. Sollte eigentlich ausreichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> 250 Plätze




O.o 250 sind das?

mir kommt das immer vor wie.. kA .. 70 oder so ._.

*löschen geh*


----------



## LordofDemons (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Einmal (is aber bestimmt schon 4 oder 5 Monate her), hab ich nen Kerl gemeldet der geschrieben hat, dass er mir wünscht dass ich behinderte Kinder bekomme.


ah das war ich glaub ich da hab ich mich wieder mitreißen lassen vom thema und mich wieder in rage geschrieben :<

naja sry >.>


----------



## Karius (17. September 2009)

Was will der Schäfer dagegen tun, dass ihm seine Schafe dumm sind?

Man kann höchstens zur Meinungsbildung beitragen, aber nicht bestimmten wie sich die Menschen zu äussern haben. Zudem glaube ich, dass der "buffed" Ruf auch stark daher kommt, dass es hier nicht nur um Fakten geht, sondern vielmehr auch um das ganze aussen herum. Community, Blogs, Roleplay, usw. 

Die Buffedshows z.B. sind für viele zu "uncool", weil ihhhh ich würde mich ja nie trauen mich vor ne Kamera zu stellen. 

Wenn man als Mensch die Mehrheit für Idioten hält, muss man sich auch eine der größeren Communities raussuchen in die die alle reingehen. Buffed ist halt der ideale Prügelknabe. Es würde ja zudem nichts bringen über eine Community zu lästern die keiner kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ah das war ich glaub ich da hab ich mich wieder mitreißen lassen vom thema und mich wieder in rage geschrieben :<
> 
> naja sry >.>



Ich weiß es nimmer (: Kann sein.
Aber Schwamm drüber.


----------



## Pente (17. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Oft ist es so, dann Moderatoren trotz teilweise heftiger Beleidigungen lediglich die Beiträge löschen, bzw. einfach einen Riegel vor den Thread schieben. Ich finde, hier sollte man konsequenterweise, gratis Verwarnungen verteilen und öfter auch mal den "Bann" Button drücken.


Nur weil der Moderator der die Postings löscht und den Thread schließt die Betroffenen nicht öffentlich anprangert heißt das längst nicht, dass die Personen nicht dennoch verwarnt oder temporär gesperrt werden. Grundlegend betrifft eine Verwarnung oder ein temporärer Ausschluss nur denjenigen der verwarnt wird. Öffentliches Verwarnen führt nur zu großen Diskussionen ob und in wie weit das Handeln nun gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht. Eine Diskussion die man sich getrost sparen kann. Die Betroffenen können für sich selbst entscheiden ob sie die Strafe/Maßnahme nun gerechtfertigt halten oder nicht. Es steht jedem frei sich mit dem entsprechenden Moderator oder im Extremfall mit der Administration in Verbindung zu setzen um den Grund für die Verwarnung zu hinterfragen.


----------



## x3n0n (17. September 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Nur weil der Moderator der die Postings löscht und den Thread schließt die Betroffenen nicht öffentlich anprangert heißt das längst nicht, dass die Personen nicht dennoch verwarnt oder temporär gesperrt werden. Grundlegend betrifft eine Verwarnung oder ein temporärer Ausschluss nur denjenigen der verwarnt wird. Öffentliches Verwarnen führt nur zu großen Diskussionen ob und in wie weit das Handeln nun gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht.


Das selbe wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Wir verwarnen genug, noch härter durchgreifen ist da nicht erforderlich.
Fleißiges Reporten der Bienchen (damit seid ihr gemeint) jedoch schon


----------



## LordofDemons (17. September 2009)

ja im wow forum kommt man sich manchmal vor als würde absichtlich nicht reported werden und wenn man dann doch mal reported und danns ein /reported druntersetzt wird einem die pest an den hals gewünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das kanns dohc auch ned sein


----------



## Grushdak (17. September 2009)

Funktioniert denn inzwischen wieder das PN-Melden? (auf *x3n0n *guck^)
Denn den gestrigen Vorfall habe ich noch nicht abgeschlossen.
PN wartet immer noch auf die reparierte Meldfunktion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. September 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - die Postfachgröße wurde von ehemals 50 schon auf mittlerweile 250 Plätze angehoben. Außerdem fließen Einladungen für Gruppen und Freundeseinladungen nicht mehr in die PNs ein. Sollte eigentlich ausreichen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ich zu bemängeln habe, denn so muss man immer den entsprechenden User darauf hinweisen, dass er eine Freundschaftseinladung hat.


----------



## Lillyan (17. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Funktioniert denn inzwischen wieder das PN-Melden? (auf *x3n0n *guck^)
> Denn den gestrigen Vorfall habe ich noch nicht abgeschlossen.
> PN wartet immer noch auf die reparierte Meldfunktion.
> 
> ...


Klär sowas am besten per PN, die Administration ist auf jeden Fall informiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (17. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja im wow forum kommt man sich manchmal vor als würde absichtlich nicht reported werden und wenn man dann doch mal reported und danns ein /reported druntersetzt wird einem die pest an den hals gewünscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Obwohl das etwas Offtopic ist. Reporten ist eine feine Sache und dieses Forum braucht das auch. 

Warum man aber ein /reportet drunter setzen muss, ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel. Das rangiert fast auf dem gleichen Niveau wie /first! 

Verlangt man da ein Zuckerl der Community oder möchte ein Lob für die gute Mitarbeit? Wenn es etwas zu reporten gibt, dann sollte man das tun. Es gibt jedoch keinen Grund, sich damit ständig öffentlich zu beweihräuchern.  

Vielleicht weht der Gegenwind ja auch des öfteren aus der Richtung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. September 2009)

ok das kann ich dir gern erklären grundsätzlich ist es so das für jeden report die mods eine PM kriegen.

Damit die Mods nicht zu jedem thema 20 PMS kriegen schreibt der erste  /reported drunter dann weiß der rest "oh es wurde schon reported ich muss nicht mehr".

Folge der Postkorb der Mods wird entlastet und sie können schneller mehr Reports bearbeiten weil sie nicht erst die restlichen 19 pms löschen müssen.


----------



## Karius (17. September 2009)

Das ist tatsächlich ein kluger Gedanke. Allerdings scheinst du damit recht allein zu stehen. Meist lese ich unter einmal Mist, viele Male 

/reported [Argument warum er ein Depp ist, Fail!, geh sterben, Flame(allg.), Flame(agressiv)]


Schön ist auch: 



> /reported


this!


----------



## Sin (17. September 2009)

Das Problem ist: Zumindest ich sehe eher selten die Moderatoren aktiv präsenz zeigen. Oft ist es so, dass ich nur Pente oder Lillyan und ab und zu Noxiel mal zu "Gesicht" bekomme. Es gibt 12 Moderatoren bei Buffed.de und es sind tatsächlich welche dabei, die ich namentlich heute zum ersten mal lese. 

Ich weis nicht, wie die Moderation hier aufgebaut ist und wie das ganze mit den Melde PMs funktioniert, aber mein Vorschlag wäre (Wenn es mir erlaubt ist, an dieser Stelle einen zu machen): Das Forum hat 10 Kernbereiche, Angefangen bei den Allgemeinen Foren (Gott & die Welt, etc) bis hin zu den Spielespezifischen Foren (WoW, Aion, War, etc)
Für mich würde sich da logischerweise eine Arbeitsteilung anbieten. Also z.B. Lillyan + Moderator xy für die allgemeinen Foren, 2-3 Mods für die WoW Foren (Leider bei vielen der Hauptkritikpunkt), 1 Moderator fürs Aion Forum, einer fürs War Forum, etc.

Jeder dieser Moderatoren ist also primär für seine Unterforen zuständig und achtet erstmal selber darauf, dass dort kein Mist gebaut wird, bzw seine "Schäfchen" anständig bleiben. Der Rest wird nach wie vor über den Meldebutton ausgeführt.
Wenn das so gemacht werden würde, bieten sich natürlich gerade solche Member als neue Mods an, die auch aktiv in den Foren unterwegs sind, und selbst ein interesse daran haben, dass ihre Foren sauber bleiben (z.B. Norjena im Aion Forum, o.ä.)


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

Um nochmal ganz kleine Kritik anzubringen ich habe zeitweise das gefühl es traut sich fast kein mod oder zumindest selten ins wow forum (gut verständlich weil man da erst mal die hälfte der threads closen kann und ca. 40 verwarnungen rausschicken müsste)


----------



## Scrätcher (18. September 2009)

Ich sag nur: Masse + Altersdurchschnitt + Anonym!

Es sind viel zu viel Threads die täglich aufplöppen, Beiträge die darauf geschrieben werden als das man da immer sofort alles untersuchen könnte.

Ich war früher im Wow-Forum unterwegs und da ist ES HALT MAL SO! Weil Kinder eben ständig fragen: "Welche Klasse ist die Beste?" "Was soll ich spielen?" da kriegt man es mit der Zeit schon an den Nerven! oO

Und deshalb krieg ich auch immer nen Schreck wenn ein Wow-Fred im "Gott & die Welt"-Forum auftaucht! Dann ist das wieder der Anfang vom "Flamewars!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Jugendliche lassen sich von "Einzeltätern" mitreissen! Sobald die Rädelsführer nicht da sind, kann man sich mit ihnen super unterhalten. 

Naja meine Meinung....


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Naja meine Meinung....



Ja sicher ist es nervig, wenn man immer wieder gleiche Beiträge liest, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Gerade wenn irgendwelche Stickys, etc. zu lesen sind. Aber man sollte eins bedenken: Gerade bei Neulingen sollte man öfter mal ein Auge zudrücken können. Es reicht, wenn man in solchen Themen auf stickys oder bereits vorhandene Beiträge aufmerksam macht, flamen ist da keine alternative.


----------

